
Habits Are The New Viral: Why Startups Must Be Behavior Experts - rlalwani
http://techcrunch.com/2012/02/26/habits-are-the-new-viral-why-startups-must-be-behavior-experts/?grcc=33333Z98
======
rlalwani
This is a bit old but it's a very interesting way of looking at startups.

